# Gaggia Baby steam button required!



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

I own a 2005 (I think) Gaggia Baby which came to me second hand. I have spent quite a long time servicing the machine myself and learning a lot about Gaggias, their quirks and how to make a great espresso.

After finally sorting out my setup by adding an Iberital MC2, a Reg Barber tamper (bargain from eBay!) and modding with a silvia steam arm, disaster has struck! Whilst making a latte this week, the steam switch stuck in the on position and I was not able to switch it off again. I opened my Baby up, removed the offending switch and it seems to be a problem which can't be fixed. I didn't think it would be too hard to find a replacement switch, but I cannot find the right one for my model.

Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to get hold of a 6-pin steam switch? I have absolutely no problem sourcing a 4-pin switch, but this won't work with my machine. Having spent so much time restoring my Baby to its former glory, it seems a shame to give up and buy a replacement over such a small problem.

Any pointers would be a very big help. Thanks!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the button you removed is all black without a brown border. you will need to replace all the buttons and rewire them differently.

mark


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow. That seems like a lot of work.

Really nowhere sells the 6-pin separately? I'm not sure i'd even know where to get all 4 buttons from, let alone rewire the machine.

It's looking like I would be best buying a machine from ebay and refurbing it with the parts from my current Baby.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the black one was faulty and stopped producing years ago.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha. That's ironic! I can't buy a replacement switch to replace a defective part because... umm... the part is defective.

Oh well. Looks like I'll be splitting my poor Baby for parts and upgrading. Is there a particular model of Baby you can recommend? I'm keen to keep my silver steam arm...


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

*silvia steam arm

Stupid iPhone


----------

